# Anyone into Macklemore?



## hugmeharry (Oct 7, 2011)

He's a rapper from Seattle that I just got into. He's got a couple fun radio hits but i like his serious stuff better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvDQy53eldY


----------



## Inocense (Nov 20, 2012)

Not too bad at all!.. I don't care for rap but mixed in with the right chorus and lyrics, I can dig it..

Thanks for sharing!.. Will check more into him and Ryan..


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

dig his music.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I dig his fun stuff a bit more than his serious stuff. He knows how to be silly and have fun, but his serious stuff is a touch depressing. Just my opinion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Not my style.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

He was talking on the radio last night lol. He's ok. 

Not a fan of his white guilt propaganda songs.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

i like his stuff quite a bit. Love the fun style of thrift shop, and there is definitely some good stuff in his slower stuff. "wings" (i think) is a really good one.


----------



## K-Mike (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea i've been into Macklemore for awhile now, Otherside is my favorite song but Irish celebration is right up there too. If you like Otherside its a rip from the Red Hot Chili Peppers song Otherside, which is pretty good too


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

it's nice, but really not for me...


----------

